# Chicago Mayor Unveils New High-Tech Squad Cars



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FRAN SPIELMAN*
_Chicago Sun Times_










Two rooftop cameras capable of scanning the license plates of up to 3,600 parked or moving vehicles an hour.

A night-vision camera to hunt down suspects in hiding.

A portable computer capable of accessing state and federal crime databases and a wireless microphone to record suspect interviews.

Ford and General Motors have their "concept cars" on display at the Chicago Auto Show. So does the Chicago Police Department.

It's the squad car of the future -- but it's more like a police station on wheels.

On Thursday, Mayor Daley took the wraps off the $85,000 Chevrolet Tahoe that he said he hopes may someday replace all 3,000 Chicago Police squad cars.

TESTED IN HARRISON DISTRICT

That's not realistic just yet. It would cost $255 million. But with bulk discounts and savings generated by increased productivity and less vehicle downtime, Daley said he hopes, over time, to pull off the switch.

The new vehicle already has been tested on the street in the high-crime Harrison District. Four more are on the way, one for each police area.

"Going with the old cars -- those are outdated. They need more technology, more information for a police officer. That's what this is all about," Daley told a news conference at the new Chicago Lawn station, 3420 W. 63rd.

ALREADY PAYING DIVIDENDS

"The great thing about anti-crime technology is that it increases our crime-fighting capacity without hiring new personnel so the taxpayers get more law enforcement for each dollar. Just think how many police officers would be needed to take down 3,600 license numbers per hour and enter them in the computer. With this vehicle, it's done automatically while the officer turns their attention to more important things."

The Harrison District test is just a few weeks old, but it's already paying dividends, said First Deputy Police Supt. Dana Starks.

INFRARED CAMERA

"Officers have been able to identify stolen cars and wanted offenders by patrolling certain hot spots and scanning the mobile license plate readers. The infrared night vision detects offenders in obscure locations. And the high-powered lights can light up crime scenes, helping detectives canvass an area for witnesses and evidence," Starks said.

"All of this technology combined under one roof helps officers to be more efficient. When you think about it, an officer's squad car is just as important as the weapon he or she carries."

Patrol Officer David Hohf cited one way the infrared camera could be used.

"If an officer is driving down the street and he's chasing a vehicle and all the cars have been parked on the street for 30 minutes, the one car that had been running, you could tell because of the engine heat. It would stand out from the rest of them," Hohf said.

[email protected]

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

